
Enough with the Trolley Problem - ozdave
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/got-99-problems-but-a-trolley-aint-one?single_page=true
======
jaclaz
For some reasons the link goes to a 404, this works:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/got-9...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/got-99-problems-
but-a-trolley-aint-one/556805/)

